# ceiling train kit remote advice



## machucam (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm new to model trains and just purchased a kit from http://ceilingtrainkit.com/ to put up in my game room. Since the train will be suspended from the ceiling, I would like some way to turn sound on/off and smoke on/off without having to flip a switch on the actual train. I've been researching online and I see that there are DCC systems but that would seem like an overkill and expensive for what I'm doing. I don't have multiple trains on one track or in the need of anything complex. I see there are some RC systems, but it seems they are mostly for battery operation. Any recommendations for something simple for a ceiling kit?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

DCC is your option. If you want all that control. Smoke indoors is a vapor that can to be annoying, the smell. What you might want is an analog DC system to run the engine. Sound can be controlled on the sound unit. External control is an added expense. Start simple, added controls can be added later. Find out what you need, and then go for it. Many engines have a on/off switch for smoke. If it isn't there, it can be added. DCC is ideal if you want a complex layout with several trains, but I think that it is over kill for a single train running around a ceiling. 

Chuck 

My response may sound a little harsh, but after being in this hobby for 30 plus years, I have learned to start simple. Get the train running. Added improvements can come later, if and when needed.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Chuck, start simple and expand from there. If your loco already has sound it will have a off switch and maybe a volume switch too. Even a die hard train nut will get tired of sound especially when it is in a tight area going around and around and around. I'm not aware of a system like you are after but I'm sure there is something out there that is not as expensive as DCC. You will need ot add a decoder though with most.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

It does seem an R/C system might be the right solution for you. 

It doesn't matter if the R/C is meant for battery, since the track power can replace the battery input. Just buy a system meant for battery, without the battery (and accepting of the voltage involved), and you should be good.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For simple track powered DCC, the old MTS I system sells for cheap on the bay. 
Restriction is the decoder must be able to do 14 speed steps and serial communication and only the first 10 functions are active.


----------



## machucam (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I bought a Piko 38213 PRR Mogul Steam Loco & Coal Tender with Sound and Smoke DCC. Piko manual shows it is 0-24v, but I don't find anything on current draw. The length of my track (brass) is about an 11' x 15' oval shape. Would I be able to get away with maybe the MRC Prodigy Explorer or Express seemed to offer the basics of what I need at a reasonable cost. I see that it does not include G scale in the technical specs and it only goes to 14.5V 1.6amps. Will that be sufficient for what I'm trying to do? They also have a 3.5 amp version as well. I was also looking at the Zephyr XTRA which is 13v 3amps


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Most "G" power supplies top out at 20-24v. Some engines will move at a reasonable speed at 14.4 volts, some will crawl. If you are going to run one engine with one motor, 3 amps will work. If you are thinking about bigger engines with lighted cars, you will need more amps. Most starter set power supplies provide between 0.5 and 1 amps. I have a train that requires 7 amps. A diesel with two motors and 10 lighted streamliners.


Chuck


----------

